# Besoin d'aide pour les autres FAI sur Mac ?



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de vos FAI.


----------



## Sandrine T (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour

Mon FAI est NOOS. J'ai une boite mail sur HOTMAIL et une boite sur YAHOO. J'ai réussi à "lier" ma boite YAHOO (créee pour l'occasion car on m'a prévenue que Hotmail n'est pas trop "compatible" avec MAC) pour la reception etça fonctionne en revanche, pour envoyer ça ne passe pas. Je ne sais définitivement pas quoi faire malgré l'aide de ce forum où j'ai des aides...mais je ne réussis pas à faire aboutir. Que dois je régler ???


----------



## http (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour  

Je n'ai pas de boîte Yahoo, mais je suppose qu'il y a un serveur pop et smtp ?

Dans ce cas il est possible que Noos n'accepte pas le relaying du smtp de Yahoo.

Pour régler le problème, indique le nom du serveur smtp de Noos à la place du smtp de Yahoo dans les paramètres de configuration (de Mail ?).


----------



## dakar (11 Mars 2006)

Sandrine, tu n'as pas besoin de passer par une configuration de Mail, pour te servir de Yahoo, tant en envoi de mails qu'en réception. 
 moi, Je vais directement sur le site www.yahoo.fr, et puis clic sur  leur icone Mail , et là, leur messagerie s'ouvre, et tu écris les messages et les envoies  directement, et tu peux aussi récupérer tes mails reçus.`
 Mais il faut d'abord  ouvrir un compte Yahoo (gratuit) avec une adresse mail et un mot de passe, qu'on te redemande à chaque fois !!
je m'en sers tout le temps comme cela, et jamais en passant par le logiciel Mail Apple.


----------



## max.72 (11 Mars 2006)

salut
j'ai reçu mon imac-intel et, bien sur, mon modem usb speedtouch 330 ne marche pas (pas de driver).
j'ai achete un router adsl wifi USR 9108, installe (mon FAI est Bluewin) et là... pas d'internet!!!

le diagnostic resaux montre airport ok (j'arrive à acceder au router par 192.168.1.1), FAI ok, mais internet montre un point rouge, et le systeme ne me propose aucune solution.

help!

max


----------



## max.72 (12 Mars 2006)

plus de probleme... il faut juste mettre dans la configuration le no. des serveurs dns de bluewin...


----------



## zemzem (16 Mars 2006)

salut à tous,
Je suis en suisse et je veux donner mon vieux iBook à ma soeur qui habite à Liège. Elle n'a jamais eu d'ordinateur et je veux lui ouvrir un compte et le configurer pour que sa machine soit prête, qu'elle n'aie plus qu'à le brancher sur sa ligne de tel. pour envoyer des mails ... 
Qui peux me donner l'adresse d'un FAI gratuit Belge  

Merci !


----------



## nicolasf (25 Mars 2006)

J'ai un soucis pour me brancher en wifi avec mon tout nouvel ibook. Le routeur en question est celui livré par Club-Internet, un Comtrend CT-633. 

Mon problème est étrange. Si le réseau n'est pas protégé par une clé WEP, je peux m'y connecter sans problème. Si par contre le réseau est protégé, impossible de s'y connecter ! Ca fait quelques temps que j'essaie, je n'arrive à rien. Pourtant, la clé WEP est bonne, tout devrait marcher.

Si vous aviez une idée...


----------



## Pumac9 (12 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis chez NC Numéricable connecté en ethernet avec mon iBook G3 sous X10.3.9 sans pb mais impossible de connecter mon MacBook Pro à la place. L'assistant de connexion me demande le client DHCP pou etre connecté au FAI. Comment faire?


----------



## vincebart (9 Mai 2006)

Bien le bonjour!

  hier j'ai parcouru pas mal de fil, et j'ai remarque que l'on pouvait, grace a aMSN, d'une part converser, mais aussi se voir grace a la webcam...chose que je croyais pour l'instant impossible. 

   et ceci m'interesse etant donne que tous mes amis/famille/collegues sont des contacts MSN Messenger. Aussi hier soir j'ai telecharge aMSN, et bien entendu j'ai pu converser et voir mes interlocuteurs, mais eux n'ont pas pu me voir...

   la raison, et bien aMSN m'informe en gros caractere rouge que je suis derriere un pare-feu et/ou un routeur...effectivement, mon imac intel est en reseau avec mon pc par l'intermediaire d'un modem-routeur, le speedtouch 536...mon probleme est que je ne vois pas comment ni ce qu'il y a a configurer pour que mes contacts puissent me voir avec l'Isight? les pare-feu? mais lesquels, ceux du modem, ceux du mac, ceux du pc ..ou bien tous... ...

si vous pouviez m'eclairer un peu, ce serait  

Merci a vous !


----------



## camdidi (24 Mai 2006)

RRRRRRRRRRRR!!! 

Meme probleme que Vincebart... Moi qui me faisais une joie de faire un pied de nez à tous ces PC en ayant enfin une webcam sur MSN... Raté! :rateau: 
Autant j'arrive à recevoir la webcam de ma pote (sans son.. mais je vais pas faire la difficile!), mais impossible de lui envoyer la mienne par iSight (pare-feu niania!).

Y a-t-il unsauveur sur ce forum??!! :modo: 

Merci a vous...

PS: a quand la webcam sur Skype??? une idée?


----------



## vincebart (2 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> La recherche est votre amie ... l'ouverture des ports 6800 à 6891 de votre routeur est obligatoire avec aMSN et a été expliquée à de nombreuses reprises (avec LiveBox, FreeBox et toutes les machinsbox qui pullulent)
> a+


 
j'ai bien peur d'avoir compris maintenant....peur parske mon satane modem-routeur a l'air de n'accepter d'ouvrir les ports que port par port....soit 91 manip a fer....x2 car il faut aussi que je le fasse pour les ports UDP....bref, je crois que c'est pas tout de suite que mes anis vont me voir grace a l'Isight sur aMSN :hein:


----------



## vincebart (2 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> !!!!! c'est quoi comme routeur ?


 
speedtouch 536...et vu que dans ce domaine je cale que dale, c'est pas simple pour s'y mettre...


----------



## vincebart (2 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ouille !   ! effectivement, d'après ça, il faut ouvrir tous les ports 1 par 1...
> bon courage


 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ....j'avais quand meme en tete le tout piti espoir qu'un de vous arrive et me dise "tinquiete vincebart, tu tape sdc'sd\sr]d[[cs]csd[[ff[ dans reseau\speedtouch536\openport\jesaispasquoi" et hop, le tour serait joue....:rose: mais non.... 

bah vous etes quand meme les meilleurs va ! merci pour ces renseignements instructifs  

 maintenant a moi de jouer!


----------



## chatoon94 (23 Juin 2006)

bonjour, novice sur mac, besoin d'aide pour configurer aol 9


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

chatoon94 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, novice sur mac, besoin d'aide pour configurer aol 9



Bonjour et bienvenue 
Tu peux en dire plus? Parce que la, c'est pas clair du tout ...
Tu as quoi comme abonnement? Voir l&#224;


----------



## chatoon94 (26 Juin 2006)

merci pour ton attention, mais j'ai résolu le problème, il faut configurer l'aolbox sur un pc avant de la brancher sur le mac via ethernet.
ensuite pas besoin d'installer aol 9.0 .


----------



## sansstress (28 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas réussi de faire marcher un webcam avec aMSN et le modem Club-Internet CT-633.

En ouvrant les ports 6800-6891 en TCP et UDP ça me donne toujours la même chose :
IP-RESTRICT-NAT
Derrière firewall ou routeur 

Dans mes recherches j'ai lu que ce modem ne support pas le cam ! Est-ce vrai ?
Et aussi qu'il faut ouvrir les ports du routeur et que ça marche pas encore pour moi !

Est-ce que qq'un utilise avec succès aMSN et le CT-633 qui pouvait me conseiller 

Merci d'avance


----------



## sansstress (28 Juin 2006)

Le firewall du mac est inactive

J'ai essayé avec le firewall du mac active et inactive.

J'ai ouvert les ports 6800 à 6891 du modem/routeur CT-633.

Est-ce que d'autres "Interface Entries" que le "ppp0" devraient être active ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## sansstress (28 Juin 2006)

Avec le 6891 &#224; 6900 ouvert &#231;a ne marche toujours pas ici !

Est-ce que vous utilisez le CT-633 du Club Internet avec aMSN et le webcam ?

Merci pour vos conseils&#8230;


----------



## sansstress (29 Juin 2006)

Ça marche avec le nouvelle aMSN "universal" qui vient juste d'arrivée 
Datée du 26-06-2006.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, je suis avec Numéricable, ça marche très bien avec le PC, mais on ne m'a pas donné de CD d'installation pour Mac. Même sur la Hotline on m'a dit que je n'en avais pas besoin, qu'il suffisait de plugger ethernet et c'est bon.
Mais en fait, ça ne marche pas ! Alors j'ai été faire un tour dans les préférences système>réseau, configuration auto et en dessous, ethernet intégré... et là, je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre....
Quelqu'un peut m'indiquer ? Mon matériel : un iMac DV G3 avec Mac OSX 10.3 dessus.
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

FAI Club-internet, Modem ADSL WIFI Thomson ST 570, logiciel de messagerie Mercury, webcam Genius de base 800 000 pixels, tout fonctionne assez bien même si j'ai l'image mais pas le son. Pour le son il me faudrait faire une petite bidouille sur les ports d'accès du modem. Mais bon, on va pas chercher midi à quatorze heure, il semble difficile d'avoir la fluidité et la facilité de fonctionnement de MSN sur PC ainsi que la compatibilité des webcams USB. 

C'est un peu dommage mais un petit désagrément de la sorte n'est rien comparé au confort apporté par OS X au quotidien.


----------



## captain castor (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Voici mon problème : 
-J'ai un compte chez numéricable.
-Un Macbook avec tiger 10.4.
-Un modem numéricable dont le sigle est NC pour "CastleNet" (je ne sais pas si c'est la marque ou non).
-Un routeur D-Link DI-524.

Il m'est impossible de configurer mon routeur, j'utilise pourtant les câbles fournis, je suis scrupuleusement les indication, je suis passé par Windows XP via bootcamp, j'ai écumé les solutions possibles à ma connaissance, là je dois avouer ne rien y comprendre.

Dans les premiers temps, si je configurai le routeur via XP, j'avais une connexion LAN et Wlan sans problème sauf : si jamais j'avais le malheur d'éteindre ou rebooter le modem ou le routeur, la connexion disparaissait. Et puis au bout de quelques jours, elle a de toutes façon disparue...

Désormais, que ce soit par LAN ou Wlan, aucun acc§s est posible, sauf la communication avec le routeur et son utilitaire de configuration qui ne ocnfigure strictement rien...selon lui, la connexion au FAI ne se fait pas...

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur parce que au bout d'une semaine de prise de tête, j'en ai un peu marre...


Merci à celui qui me sauvera 

Sinon que faire ?  jeter ce fichu routeur et en trouver un autre, j'ai pas 50 euros à jeter moi


----------



## mangeouillette (16 Septembre 2006)

Je voulais savoir si c'était simple de connecter l'AOL box en wifi sur un Mac sans passer par un pc pour la configurer ?

J'ai un mac-intel 20"


----------



## Lepeer (21 Septembre 2006)

Ce problème aMsn est toujours présent chez moi.
MacBookPro 17 avec iSight intégrée, aMsn 0.96 et aussi ce message Firewall...

Alors qu'en bootant sur XP en Bootcamp, Messenger fonctionne très bien avec l'iSight...

C'est donc MacOSX le problème?


----------



## Miralf (5 Octobre 2006)

bonjour

mon FAI sera le cable

la solution wifi est selon le revendeur mauvaise iul me conseille de prendre une carte wifi à part... qu'en pensez vous ??


----------



## Miralf (5 Octobre 2006)

et aussi comment faire... vu que j'ai acheté un mac surtout parce que je ne connais rien aux ordi
le mac je branche cela marche et je ne sais rien d'autres...


----------



## djomanix (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis tout nouveau sur votre forum,
j'ai beau lire les topics, j'ai du mal à tout comprendre et je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si vous pouvez m'aider:
j'ai téléchargé azureus et bittorrent, mais aucun des deux ne marche!
je ne sais pas configurer ma machine, dans certains post j'ai vu qu'il fallait mapper le port 6881, mais je ne sais pas comment faire!
je suis chez noos en WIFI, et avant que mon PC ne soit mort (la semaine dernière) bittorent marchait sur le pc sans n'avoir jamais rien configuré. Et la sur le mac limewire fonctionne sans problème, mais bittorent et aureus ne font rien!!
pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pontion (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
Fidèle client d'aol (bien que...) je possède la version mac os X.Mais voilà que depuis 2 jours dès que j'essai d'écrire un mail avec aol, l'application saute et quitte "inopinement" .Pourtant le navigateur marche très bien et le reste de l'application aol aussi.Quelqu'un aurait une idéé parce que là c'est la m****(j'ai des textes en suspend à envoyer pour le boulot).
Je vous en remercie d'avance.


----------



## ice (7 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de souscrire chez Noos numericable et je voudrais savoir comment dois-je faire pour acc&#233;der &#224; mon routeur Webstar pour le configurer? Avec la LiveBox c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s simple mais avec ce routeur on dirait que c'est impossible.


----------



## giss (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens de créer une boîte yahoo, et je veux la faire parvenir jusqu'à mail, pour ainsi gerer mon compte wanadoo, et yahoo, sur mail. Mais Yahoo bug  
J'ai besoin d'aide car il y a un hic... je ne sais pas si cela vient de mon enregistrement de compte  
Help me.
merci d'avance


----------



## giss (15 Décembre 2006)

personne pour une petite aide ?  

bonne journée


----------



## giss (15 Décembre 2006)

Je fais de mon mieux pour trouver une solution, mais c'est méga dur, je suis perdue.
J'ai fait venir mon compte yahoo sur Mail, je n'y arrive pas. J'ai fait une tentative sur entourage encore plus dur ! 
J'ai vraiemnt besoin d'aide... :rose:


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

giss a dit:


> Mais Yahoo bug



C'est quoi ce bug ?

Tu peux préciser ?


----------



## giss (15 Décembre 2006)

Je n'arrive pas a faire venir mon courrier yahoo sur Mail.
Par contre j'arrive a envoyer sur yahoo. 
Je pense que je ne dois pas bien faire les choses dans la rubrique "information sur le compte" :rose: 
je sais pas si c'est plus clair...


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

va d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;rifier sur le web que ton compte yahoo permet l'utilisation de pop (protocole pour la r&#233;ception de message)

apr&#232;s on verra.


----------



## giss (15 Décembre 2006)

Donc oui, j'ai coché dans yahoo l'option pop. et c'est vrai que cela marche mieux  j'ai pu avoir les mails de yahoo, dans Mail. 
Donc j'ai fait un test là pour en faire partir un de Mail, mais j'ai ce message maintenant :

************
Ladresse xxxxxx@yahoo.fr de lexpéditeur a été rejeté par le serveur

La réponse du serveur a été : authentication required - for help go to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/pop/pop-11.html

Vous pouvez essayer deffectuer un envoi en passant par un serveur différent. Tous les messages utiliseront ce serveur jusquà la fermeture ou la modification des réglages réseau.
*************************
je vais creuser la question :hein:


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour l'envoi tu dois utiliser en priorit&#233; le serveur d'envoi de ton FAI, &#224; savoir

smtp.wanadoo.fr (ou orange si &#231;a a chang&#233 ou quelque chose du genre. V&#233;rifie sur les documents wanadoo/orange si authentification est n&#233;cessaire ou non.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (18 Décembre 2006)

Si ça peut aider, [wiki]par ici[/wiki]


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Si ça peut aider, [wiki]par ici[/wiki]



Aucun doute que ce lien va l'aider
Il est d'une clarté exemplaire


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (19 Décembre 2006)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (19 Décembre 2006)

Noooon ..............


----------



## issymc (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Nouvelle sur ce forum, je viens de changer mon FAI j'avais TPSL remplacé depuis ce jour par Numéricable, le technicien m'a affirmé qu'aucun problème mon mac via airport reconnait le modem et que je me connecte directement.
Internet : nickel
Messagerie : réception : nickel
Envoi : IMPOSSIBLE tout reste bloqué en boite d'envoi il ne reconnait pas mon SMTP, n'arrive pas à faire l'identification

HELP.....................

Merci par avance


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

As-tu pens&#233; &#224; changer le smtp dans les r&#233;glages de mail : par principe, c'est celui de ton FAI actuel qui doit &#234;tre utilis&#233;.
Pour ce qui est du courrier relev&#233;, le changement de fai n'a pas d'incidence.


----------



## issymc (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai essayé avec smtp.numéricable
Il me répond impossible d'envoyer le message
Ce que je comprend pas c'est que j'ai une adresse wanadoo
Avec TPSL pas de problème
Avec numéricable je recois et je recois via POP wanadoo


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

issymc a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec smtp.numéricable



smtp.numericable*.fr*


----------



## issymc (4 Janvier 2007)

excuse moi oui .fr

Ben impossible d'envoyer vos mails


----------



## fongor (20 Janvier 2007)

bonjour 

voilà :

i book g4, mac os 10.4.3.
numéricâble

boîtier internet CN, 
routeur wi-fi netgear

je viens de récupérer mon ordi après un mois de réparation fnac

1) 

je peux me connecter par ethernet, en reliant le boîtier internet à mon ordi, par un câble ethernet, de la prise marquée LAN du boîtier internet à la prise ethernet de mon ordi

mais pour le wifi ça marche plus :

je débranche l'ethernet de mon ordi, et je relie, par câble ethernet toujours, la prise LAN du boîtier internet à l'entrée marquée "internet" (prise au format ethernet) du boîtier Netgear. Il a aussi 4 prises LAN numérotées de 1 à 4.

Les diodes "power", "test" et "wireless" du netgear s'allument, mais la diode "internet" ne fait que clignoter


je précise qu'une heure avant, je n'avais pas rien débranché et airport marchait sur un powerbook qui passait par là ; il suffit donc que je reconfigure le truc*mais comment ??

2) 

la borne netgear demande de se connecter à une adresse de type http://192.234. etc, une ip donc, pour faire la configuration
quand je j'avais rien débranché le power book pouvait s'y connecter, mais maintenant : mon ibook ne peut pas s'y connecter, même par internet à fil, et je n'arrive plus à connecter le power book à internet par aucun moyen

3)

le power book a le mot de passe pour mon réseau et se connecte automatiquement (quand ça marche, pas là), mais moi je ne l'ai plus car tout  le disque dur a été formaté ; comment puis-je récupérer le mot de passe ?

4) 

MERCI !!!


----------



## papi7 (20 Janvier 2007)

salut 

ca fait juste quelque temps que j'ai mon mac mais j'arrive toujours pas a me connecter sur internet !!! j'ai un modem mais j'arrive pas a le configurer !!!! je n'arrive pas a trouver le @@@@@ !!! parce que j'ai convertit le clavier anglais en un clavier francais !!! 
un peu d'aide  ne sezrai pas de refus !!! 

il y a un autre probleme quand je rentre un cd ou je telecharge quelque chose comme msn ou un antivirus on me demande de l'ouvrir avec une application !!! et je sais pas quel application choisir puisqu'il y en a beaucoup !!!!  et quand je telecharge une chose j'arrive pas a l'ouvrir !!! j'ai vraiment de serieu probleme avec l'ordi !! un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refu !::::!!! 

merci d'avance


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mars 2007)

Il y a un visualisateur de clavier qui indique tout.


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Avril 2007)

Pour issymc il faut mettre le smtp correspondant au compte que tu utilises actuellement, pas forc&#233;ment celui de ton fournisseur


----------



## babycom (17 Avril 2007)

Salut

ça y'est skype s'est doté de la webcam et c'est d'enfer

bon skype


----------



## blackmask (2 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir a tous 

Pouvez vous m aider a configuer ma borne airport Extreme ?
Je suis chez Numericable et leur Hotline me repond qu'ils n'assurent pas le suivit sur Mac  
Je ne sais pas quels sont les parametres a indiquer pour la configurer (PPPoE , DHCP ....)
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## dmo95 (22 Juin 2007)

Je poste içi pour pousser une petite geulante contre Tele2. Je suis donc maintenant chez Tele2 depuis plus de 4 ans, et j'en étais jusque là très satisfait.

Sauf que j'ai récemment switcher pour un macbook sous OS X 10.4.9 et là c'est le drame, le modem usb fourni par Tele2 (BEWAN ADSL USB) ne dispose pas encore des drivers uniquement pour les Mac Intel sous OS X... Sympa pour une entreprise comme Bewan qui est relativement bon dans ce domaine !!!

Donc les futur possesseur de Mac Intel faites attention si vous avez Tele2, il faudra rajouter au budget un modem/routeur !


----------



## celina (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je desespere depuis deux heures devant mon mac book. En france, mon ethernet integre fonctionnait tres bien, et automatiquement. je travaille en ce moment a lisbonne et la connection ne fonctionne pas. ma colloc, qui a le meme ordi m a donne les coordonnees (IP, routeur), j ai insere les infos (mode automatique me donne une autre IP) mais ca ne fonctionne pas. pourtant dans "etat du reseau" il apparait que mon ethernet integre est bien connecte a la bonne adress IP....
POuvez vous m aider? je desespere...

Celina


----------



## juju5 (11 Septembre 2007)

Pumac9 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis chez NC Numéricable connecté en ethernet avec mon iBook G3 sous X10.3.9 sans pb mais impossible de connecter mon MacBook Pro à la place. L'assistant de connexion me demande le client DHCP pou etre connecté au FAI. Comment faire?



Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que toi aujourd hui ; as tu résolu le pb ?


----------



## ventouse (14 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous !

Je suis à londres et peu importe où je vais j'arrive pas du tout à me connecter au wifi du coin. Par exemple ma cousine possède un routeur wifi Netgear et pourtant je ne peux toujours pas me connecter. Ca me met: Impossible de se connecter au serveur PPPoE. Que dois-je faire ? Désolée de ne pas vous en dire davantage: je n'y connais pas grand chose  Mais j'essaierai avec plaisir de répondre à vos questions !

Merci à vous !


----------



## dmo95 (14 Septembre 2007)

ventouse a dit:


> bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis à londres et peu importe où je vais j'arrive pas du tout à me connecter au wifi du coin. Par exemple ma cousine possède un routeur wifi Netgear et pourtant je ne peux toujours pas me connecter. Ca me met: Impossible de se connecter au serveur PPPoE. Que dois-je faire ? Désolée de ne pas vous en dire davantage: je n'y connais pas grand chose  Mais j'essaierai avec plaisir de répondre à vos questions !
> 
> Merci à vous !



Et bien pour se qui est de se connecter au wifi du coin, tu n'as aucune manipulation à faire, si tu capte le signal, tu peux accéder à internet je pense notmment au McDo ayant une connexion wifi gratuite, je ne sais pas comment c'est à Londres mais peut être y a t-il une connexion wifi gratuite dans la ville.

En revanche pour ce qui est de ta connexion au routeur Netgear, il faut configurer la connexion en accedant à l'éspace admin du routeur géneralement via un navigateur web à l'aide de l'IP du routeur, puis en saisissant login et mot de pass ( login : admin et mdp : password pour les Netgear). Ensuite pour le problème de PPPoE, là il s'agit des identifiants fournis par le FAI qui ne doivent pas être saisies correctement dans l'éspace admin du routeur.

J'éspère avoir été clair sur les différents points et avoir répondu à ton problème.


----------



## ventouse (14 Septembre 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> J'&#233;sp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair sur les diff&#233;rents points et avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; ton probl&#232;me.


t'as probablement &#233;t&#233; clair, mais vu que je ne comprends pas le langage informatique je suis un peu voire &#233;norm&#233;ment perdue :rose: 
Tu veux que j'aille modifier la connexion internet (je veux dire la configuration) sur l'ordinateur de ma cousine (celle qui possede le netgear ?
C'est quoi l'espace administrateur du routeur ?
j'suis desol&#233;e ...:rose: 

pour le routeur ma cousine poss&#232;de seulement deux trucs:
le SSID et le network Key ...

Merci encore *dmo95*


----------



## Wika (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour !

un petit peu d'aide serait la bienvenue pour une pôv novice Apple en détresse ...  
Voilà, j'ai pris la clé internet SFR et les images sont compressées. Elles sont moches et j'aimerais les avoir en bonne résolution. Le revendeur SFR expert mac que je suis allée voir pense qu'il faut configurer les paramétrages, mais on n'a pas trouvé où ...
L'un d'entre vous aurait-il la solution ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2007)

Je passe chez un pote hier qui n'arrivait plus &#224; envoyer des mails via MAIL, je cherche un peu et je vois qu'il faudrait modifier le port 25 d'envoi du SMTP par 587, ce que j'ai fait mais &#231;a fonctionne toujours pas, apparemment il faudrait ouvrir ce port dans modem aussi... quelqu'un pour confirmer que &#231;a fonctionne ? Pourtant je doute que le firewall de son modem soit actif donc &#231;a ne devrait pas poser de soucis dans ce cas si ?

*MERCI !*

edit : Apparemment il suffirait de compl&#233;ter d'authentification, ce que je n'avais pas fait.


----------



## Al3RT0 (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour!​ 
Je viens de recevoir mon premier et tout nouveau MacBook il y a quelques minutes, et je rencontre un problème de connexion à Internet. 
En fait, j'ai un modem relié à mon ordinateur fixe, et mon Mac reconnaît le réseau. Je suis connecté à Airport, le signal est au maximum, et pourtant rien ne s'affiche sur Safari.​ 
J'ai procédé au diagnostic mais ça ne donne rien. Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un coup de main?​ 
Pour info, j'ai Numéricable pour FAI. Dois-je configurer à partir de "J'utilise un modem câble pour me connecter à Internet"? je vais contacter mon FAI pour l'identifiant client DHCP​ 
Merci d'avance ​


----------



## karine.sebastien (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je réussis pas à uploader des fichiers (pièces jointes dans email Gmail, upload photos sur picasa ou flickr, ...).

J'ai Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5.2) et une alice Box Triway Comtrend CT 633.

ça ne marche ni avec mon iMac, ni avec MB, ni avec MB Pro de mon père.

J'ai essayé chez des amis avec mon MB et avec une Livebox : pas de pb !

Merci pour vos idées ou aides.

Si certains sont dans la même config, merci de me contacter pour voir ensemble tous les paramètres du modem et de l'OS.


----------



## loulou789 (16 Février 2009)

Pumac9 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis chez NC Numéricable connecté en ethernet avec mon iBook G3 sous X10.3.9 sans pb mais impossible de connecter mon MacBook Pro à la place. L'assistant de connexion me demande le client DHCP pou etre connecté au FAI. Comment faire?



Salut à tous,

Moi aussi, je suis chez Noos avec un modem pas tout jeune modèle "surfboard" (le modem que noos proposait lorsque ca s'appelait pas encore numéricable.
J'ai trois mac:
- 2 G4 sous mac OS 10.4.11 et l'autre sous 10.3.9
- 1 mac book intel core 2 Duo sous OS 10.4.11

Bref, j'ai installé un switch D-Link DES-1008D à mon modem "surfboard" 

2 cables ethernet sortent de ce switch vers les deux G4 et j'ai installé le CPL pour avoir internet sur mon macbook partout chez moi. donc un troisième cable partant du switch allant vers le CPL.

J'ai a peu près le même problème que Pumac9, sauf que j'arrive à avoir internet sur un ordinateur à la fois si je le configure en DHCP automatique. j'ai essayé d'attribuer des adresses IP manuel+serveur DNS+routeur... tout indique que la connexion passe puisque quand j'ouvre les configuration réseau le petit point est vert et me dis que je suis connecté via Ethernet intégré (génial!!!) et ça sur les trois

Mais safari n'ouvre aucune page et fini par me dire que soit il ny parvient pas parcque je suis pas connecté... ou parce que le serveur ne répond plus...
Que faire pour avoir internet sur les trois en même temps....?
Est-ce que cela vient de mon FAI ou purement technique?
J'espère que c'est compréhensible et que j'utilise le bon vocabulaire

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## coyita (19 Février 2009)

Bonjour ! Depuis 10 jours je n'arrive plue à envoyer de PJ par Club-internet (avec Mail 3.5 et Leopard). Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu ce problème ? Serait-ce dû au transfert de CI vers SFR ? Une aide me serait utile car l'assistance de CI semble incompétente...


----------



## karine.sebastien (19 Février 2009)

Aurais tu une box Triway CT633 ??

C'est ce que j'avais avec Alice, et le pb venait de la box. Incompatibilité entre la box et leopard => Alice m'a changé la box et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## applejuice (23 Avril 2009)

> Bonjour ! Depuis 10 jours je n'arrive plue à envoyer de PJ par Club-internet (avec Mail 3.5 et Leopard). Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu ce problème ? Serait-ce dû au transfert de CI vers SFR ? Une aide me serait utile car l'assistance de CI semble incompétente...



Une seule solution : ne pas renouveler le contrat avec SFR (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai décidé de faire)...


----------



## Jacques L (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis chez orange, et entre la location de la livebox, le téléphone limité à la France, les forfaits de portables de ma femme et moi, avec pour finir la ligne France Télécom, ça fait grosso modo 100 qui disparaissent chaque mois et je voudrais commencer à limiter les dégâts :hein:

J'envisage 2 solutions, soit numéricable (je suis éligible et en zone dégroupée) à 19,90 internet et téléphone international, soit la BiBox de Bouygues, idem internet + téléphone international + un mobile 2 heures à 44,90, ce qui revient quasi au même prix.

Je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre vous utilisent ces solutions, ce qu'ils en pensent à l'usage et leur satisfaction sur la solution retenue. Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (4 Décembre 2009)

Au cas où...

J'ai finalement opté pour la solution Bouygues Télécom en dégroupage total. J'ai reçu la Bbox et le portable en 2 cartons séparés, aucune difficulté à activer le portable et le transfert de numéro s'est effectué en temps et en heure. Dans leur procédure il faut sur cette offre que le portable ait été activé pour lancer la mise en uvre de remplacement de FAI. Quand Orange a coupé ma ligne adsl, il s'est écoulé 36 avant de recevoir un SMS me prévenant que ma nouvelle liaison était activée.

La Bbox s'est allumée, a commencé à se connecter et j'ai installé le wifi, puis tout s'est éteint. Après contact avec Bouygues, ils me donnent un n° pour aller l'échanger dans une boutique. En 2 heures le problème était résolu.

Pour la connection wifi, le cd fourni avec est remarquable de simplicité et de facilité de paramétrage. Seulement il ne va pas jusqu'au bout du paramétrage avec SL alors qu'il s'occupe de tout avec Tiger, de toute manière ce n'est pas un problème, c'est simple à faire manuellement.

Seule surprise, même si toutes les diodes étaient au vert le contact avec le réseau n'a été effectif qu'une 1/2 heure plus tard, en même temps que le téléphone par internet était activé 

Conclusion, je suis satisfait, un petit ennuis au démarrage, résolu rapidement, alors que demande le peuple?


----------



## Wanya (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir a tous. Moi je suis sous club Internet qui est devenu depuis peu sfr. J'ai la box hitachi. Avec club Internet il y a toujours eu des coupures réseau...c'est une habitude a prendre.  Mais depuis peu, j'ai un soucis particulier. J'ai un iMac Intel de fin 2008, 1 iPhone 3gs, et 1 MacBook pro fin 2009. Les 3 sont connectés en wifi. Depuis 2 semaines environ, je n'arrive plus a connecter mon iMac en wifi. Du moins il se connecte a la borne mais il est lent et 1 fois sur 2 il me dit qu'il n'est pas connecté. En revanche, aucun soucis de wifi avec le MacBook pro et l'iPhone. 
D'où cela peut il bien provenir ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bobforceverte (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Est-il possible de brancher un disque dur à une bbox (bouygue box) de maniere à ce qu'il reconnu comme disque de sauvegarde time machine par un macbook connecté en wifi ( a la bbox ) ?

Merci

désolé pour l'autre post au passage


----------



## Jacques L (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour la Bbox, c'est à priori possible puisqu'on peut brancher un DD en USB2 dessus, il est sensé monter comme un disque réseau, donc devrait être utilisable avec time machine, mais je n'ai pas essayé. Pose la question à Bouygues, je trouve qu'ils sont aimables et compétents


----------



## bobforceverte (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse Jaques L  

c'est en effet plus logique de contacter directement bouygues

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai malgré tout essayé avec un câble USB que j'ai récupéré (j'utilise tous mes DD externes en firewire), mais je n'ai pas pu aller au bout de l'essai, il aurait fallu qu'au moins l'un d'eux soit formaté en FAT-32/DOS car la Bbox ne reconnais que cela. 

Sinon, la procédure est clairement décrite, avec un chapitre spécial Mac OS et je suis persuadé que si j'avais eu un DD correctement formaté, cela aurait fonctionné.


----------



## fwa (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis sur numericable et ma connexion internet se fait par wifi. Cela marche parfaitement, sauf au troisième étage. J'ai donc pris des des boîtiers CPL, mais impossible de trouver la bonne configuration du réseau pour faire fonctionner la connexion. Je ne suis vraiment pas un spécialiste, DHCP, PPPoE je n'y comprends rien.
Merci de me sortir de mon ignorance et de m'aider a configurer ma connexion, dans un langage compréhensible de tous.


----------



## Jacques L (20 Décembre 2009)

bobforceverte a dit:


> Est-il possible de brancher un disque dur à une bbox (bouygue box) de maniere à ce qu'il reconnu comme disque de sauvegarde time machine par un macbook connecté en wifi ( a la bbox ) ?


ça me cassait un peu les pieds de na pas pouvoir apporter une réponse autre que partielle, alors je me suis souvenu que même si je n'avais pas de DD formaté en FAT-32 ça devait marcher avec une clé USB* et ça marche* d'une part la Bbox monte comme un disque partagé, et dans réseau j'ai accès directement à ma clé, avec les fonctions normales extraction et copie, donc rien n'empêche d'utiliser cette connection pour avoir Time Machine en connection continue à la place de time capsule, en plus, ça coûte bien moins cher


----------



## viccad (19 Mai 2010)

Je vais m'acheter un Macbookpro. J'ai jamais eu de Mac et je voulais  savoir si pour la connexion wifi notre modem doit être adapte a Apple.

Ou si sa se passe comme pour un pc il faut aller dans le réseau est  faire une recherche des réseaux disponible clique dessus et mettre le  mot de passe....

Car j'ai entendu parler qu'il fallait mettre l'adresse mac dans le  routeur?

Merci de vos réponses

Viccad


----------



## Jacques L (19 Mai 2010)

Difficile de répondre comme ça puisque tu ne donnes pas le nom du FAI, d'après ce que j'en sais certaines procédures sont différentes, je ne peux répondre que pour Orange et Bouygues.
Pour les deux c'est comme tu le décris à partir du PC recherche de réseau, sélection et mot de passe, juste un peu plus compliqué sur Orange, il faut le faire après avoir appuyé sur un bouton de la box pour que le nouvel ordi soit accepté. 

A priori vraiment aucune difficulté à prévoir 

Je ne sais pas quel FAI demande de mettre l'adresse du Mac dans le routeur, jamais entendu parler :mouais:


----------



## Sick Boy (17 Août 2010)

Salut à tous

voici mon souci (en espérant que ça puisse en aider d'autres dans le besoin!) :
j'ai un Ibook G4 1.33Ghz, avec OS 10.4, et 1.5 Go de ram.

mon FAI est SFR.

mon souci est que la navigation sur internet est extremement lente (que ce soit avec firefox, safari) en wi fi, et un poil moins lente en ethernet. pour vous donner une idée, il m'est absolument impossible de visionner la moindre video sur youtube, ou autre. je suis en degroupage total avec ADSL 8 mega. 

Apres appel de la hotline SFR et une bonne serie de tests il apparait que le debit jusqu'à ma box est correct et que celle ci fonctionne correctement. verdict SFR: ça vient de l'ordi. 

quelqu'un aurait il une idée a me proposer (je suis désolé, je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique)? y'a t-il un equivalent au "formatage" à effectuer, histoire de faire un peu de ménage? (le demarrage de l'ordi est lui aussi plus lent). 
de plus dès que j'essaie d'acceder a "preferences reseau", le message "vos reglages de reseau ont été modifiés par une autre application" s'affiche. quand je clique sur OK, ce message réapparait immediatement. je ne peux donc rien configurer manuellement....

merci d'avance pour toute aide, je désespère! :mouais:


----------



## Jacques L (17 Août 2010)

Qu'en est-il de la maintenance que tu effectues sur ton Ibook notamment avec les réparations d'autorisation ou le passage d'Onyx?


----------



## Sick Boy (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour Jacques L

je n'ai fait ni l'un ni l'autre....car je ne sais pas a quoi cela correspond...


----------



## Jacques L (18 Août 2010)

tu vas dans préférences système>utilitaire de disque>réparation des autorisations, et il y a de grandes chances que ça résolve dans ce cas la plupart de tes problèmes. Au pire il te dira qu'il n'a pas pu finir et qu'il faut faire une réparation du disque. 

Pas de panique, il faut dans ce cas que tu redémarres sur ton DVD d'installation d'origine et tu commences à faire comme si tu installais le système à nouveau, et dès que tu as accès à la barre de menus tout en haut tu rechoisis utilitaire de disque et tu lances la réparation. quand c'est fini tu choisis de quitter le disque d'installation et tu redémarres.

Pour Onyx c'est un utilitaire gratuit qu'on peut trouver http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html tu prends celui qui correspond à ta version, tu l'installes et tu utilises l'onglet automation. Avec tout de coché pour une première fois ça devrait te remettre bien des choses à zéro. Au redémarrage tu auras perdu des réglages principalement esthétiques, genre organisation du bureau, mais la réindexation de spotlight, mail et polices devrait définitivement te sortir d'affaire. 

Essaie et dis nous ce que ça donne


----------



## Sick Boy (18 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup! j'essaie ça au plus vite!


----------



## Sick Boy (18 Août 2010)

J'ai effectué toutes les manips dont tu m'as parlé et téléchargé Onyx. résultat des courses:

connection par ethernet : affichage des pages plus rapide (merci!). mais videos affichées image par image

connection par airport : toujours très très lent (ma box est située a 20cm de mon ordi)

qu'en penses tu?


----------



## Jacques L (19 Août 2010)

Cela dépasse mes compétences, tu devrais peut-être regarder sur le forum avec une recherche éventuellement s'il n'y a pas un cas similaire. Je pense que c'est la connection airport qui est en cause, mais je ne saurais pas comment résoudre le problème, d'autant qu'une connection ethernet par câble n'a pas l'air de changer beaucoup les choses 

Je crois que si tu trouves un fil de discussion qui parle des connection ethernet trop lentes, tu trouveras ta réponse. Bon courage.


----------



## jack58 (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je poste mon 1er message sur votre forum, j 'espère etre au bon endroit!
voilà, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacbookPro et d'une Bbox pour la télé, seulement le cable fourni par Bouygues ne se fixe pas sur le mac...j'ai lu qu'il fallait  un adaptateur minidisplay vers la prise HDMI fournie, quelqu'un a-t-il l'expérience et utilise la télé avec succès de cette facon,
ps : j'ai trouvé sur le site Fnac un adaptateur à 49 euros ici : http://www.fnac.com/EKom-Adaptateur-Mini-DisplayPort-vers-HDMI/a2851588/w-4
merci pour votre aide
cordialement


----------



## Jacques L (28 Septembre 2010)

Le mieux c'est de faire le 614 pour obtenir des infos du service technique de Bouygues, j'ai bien une Bbox, mais je n'utilise pas la télévision par internet. De toute manière le décodeur TV doit être branché sur la télé je pense, pas sur le mac.

Je crois que même sans le décodeur on peut accéder à la TNT mais sur PC avec toutes sortes de windows, sur Mac quand j'ai essayé à partir de leur site Bbox ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Je raconte peut-être des bêtises car je n'ai rien approfondi au niveau télé parce que ça ne m'intéressait pas.


----------



## Manny44 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de poster un message sur votre forum. J'ai eu beau farfouiller un peu partout sur la toile, je n'ai réussi à trouver mon bonheur.

J'expose le problème. J'avais un PC et je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro. Or il m'est impossible de me connecter en Wifi grâce à Numericable.

Je ne peux accéder au net, uniquement en ethernet. De ce fait, j'ai essayé de récupérer les infos TCP/IP et DNS de ma connexion ethernet pour les appliquer au Airport.

Cependant, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Je remercie par avance ceux qui s'intéresseront à mon petit problème.

Si jamais quelque chose ne vous semble pas clair, n'hésitez pas à me demander.


----------



## Jacques L (20 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi, la meilleur solution serait de passer par la hot line de numéricable, mais je pense que ça aussi tu y a pensé 
J'avais pensé prendre numéricable, mais j'avais un problème d'arrivée de câble. Quand je m'étais renseigné pourtant ils n'avaient pas de problème apparemment de wi-fi avec les macs.
Quand tu vas dans les préférences système tu as choisi réseau et que te dis l'assistant?


----------



## Manny44 (20 Octobre 2010)

J'ai lu sur les forums que la hotline Numericable ne prend pas en compte les utilisateurs de Mac. Va savoir pourquoi.

Et lorsque j'utilise l'assistant, le message impossible de se connecter apparait et une fois le diagnostique fait, c'est le même constat. Ce qui est symptomatique, c'est que je ne peux pas me connecter aux antennes gratuites (du genre freewifi) ...


----------



## Jacques L (20 Octobre 2010)

Manny44 a dit:


> Ce qui est symptomatique, c'est que je ne peux pas me connecter aux antennes gratuites (du genre freewifi) ...


Il semblerait donc que le problème ne soit pas exclusif à numéricable.
Je suis allé voir chez google avec "numericable mac" et il y a pas mal de réponses qui m'ont l'air pertinentes, tu devrais voir de ce côté là et nous tenir au courant.


----------



## ultimex (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis abonné à Internet chez Darty. Je n'avais aucun problème pour me connecter en WiFi + ethernet sur mon ancien PC.

Je viens d'acheter un MBP. Lors de l'installation, j'ai configuré mon WiFi : pas de souci, tout marche bien. J'aimerais bien cependant pouvoir me connecter avec mon cable Ethernet. Mais j'ai beau tout essayer, je n'y arrive pas...

Faut-il activer ou pas IPv4 ? Ou trouver les bons réglages, et surtout ou les mettre ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide !


----------



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2010)

J'ai peur de répondre une bêtise tellement ça a l'air simple, il suffit de brancher le câble ethernet des 2 côtés et ça fonctionne tout seul, du moins c'est dont je me rappelle car je n'ai pas de câble pour faire un essai.
Il faut peut-être se déconnecter de wi-fi?


----------



## tildooboo (4 Décembre 2010)

Suppression de mon message pour en faire un topic


----------



## Coko (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème pour me connecter à ma bbox sur mon Mac. Avec les pc portables pas de problèmes! (à part le nom de réseau qui se multiplie 36000 fois dans la liste des réseaux disponibles mais ca je crois que c'est un autre problème). Mon mac reconnait le réseau mais quand je rentre la clé wpa, il me dit que le mot de passe est incorrect.
J'ai fait différents tests, par exemple de changer la clé wpa en clé wep et là miracle, je parviens à me connecter sur mon mac...mais plus sur mon pc.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour que je puisse me connecter sur les deux en même temps sans avec à changer de type de clé sécurité?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (16 Avril 2011)

J'ai également une Bbox et la connection se fait avec la clé fournie par Bouygues en WAP2 personnel. J'ai 2 mac à la maison qui fonctionnent ainsi. De temps en temps si quelqu'un vient chez moi avec un PC, il se connecte exactement avec la même clé.

J'insiste le codage est en WAP2 personnel

Tu les appelé chez Bouygues?


----------



## Coko (17 Avril 2011)

C'est la clé WPA/WPA2 fournie par bouygues. J'ai essayé de passer le codage en WPA2, mon pc est connecté à internet, le mac reconnait et est connecté à la bbox mais internet ne fonctionne pas.
Je vais finir par les appeler si je ne trouve pas de solutions!
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## club (18 Avril 2011)

coucou, je travaille en ce moment a lisbonne et la connection ne fonctionne pas.  ma colloc, qui a le meme ordi m a donne les coordonnees (IP, routeur), j  ai insere les infos (mode automatique me donne une autre IP) mais ca ne  fonctionne pas. pourtant dans "etat du reseau" il apparait que mon  ethernet integre est bien connecte a la bonne adress IP....


----------



## peyou (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis qques jours maintenant et sans doute une mise à jour de ma bbox adsl, je ne peux plus me connecter sur mon compte de messagerie ichat (avec mon compte .mac) et obtient systématiquement la même erreur du genre "erreur générale AIM ... blabla"
En me connectant via une livebox ou une freebox, ça fonctionne à la perfection.

J'ai bien essayé de désactiver le firewall bbox, d'ouvrir les ports iChat préconisé par apple via l'interface de gestion du NAT ... mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai aussi contacté le service client, ce qui ne m'a évidement mené à rien ...

Je voulais donc savoir si j'étais le seul dans ce cas ou si d'autres connaissent le même genre de souci.


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un tout petit souci avec ma connexion internet. Mon FAI est Etisalat, opérateur historique aux Emirats Arabes Unis.

J'ai souscrit auprès de mon FAI un abonnement en FTTH (ou GPON si vous préférez) qui fonctionne bien : je branche directement le câble RJ 45 venant du Modem fourni (Huawei) dans mon Mac Mini et je me connecte en PPPoE (aucune autre possibilité, c'est le type de connexion tel que défini par le FAI).

Ma question est simple : comment faire en sorte que la connexion PPPoE se fasse automatiquement lorsque je démarre mon Mini ? J'ai beau avoir cherché dans les options (y compris avancées), je n'ai pas trouvé de méthode permettant ce lancement par défaut...

Merci par avance pour toute suggestion...


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Juin 2011)

Personne n'a d'idee ?

J'ai cherche sur l'aide en ligne d'Apple, qui indique une solution mais qui ne marche pas avec les versions recentes de Mac OS X... Idem pour les comptes utilisateurs, qui permettent de lancer des applis automatiquement mais pas des connexions internet (ou alors j'ai mal cherche)... :rose:


----------

